# Opinions please



## kgarzia (Jul 25, 2015)

We are new to the meat goat industry and are just getting started with our herd. Would like to get some input from the meat goat community. The white is full kiko and pretty sure the black is percentage kiko/nubian maybe. Black is around 4 years old and the white is 15 months. Both have been on pasture only and free choice minerals. Opinions on how they look are appreciated.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow those are some crazy horns on your dark one!! 
They look nice and healthy and I would be pleased to put them in the freezer. I am not sure how your local market would take to them but they would bring a decent price here. The only thing I would say is to sell earlier, the older isn't necesarily the better even though they may be slow growers. So your big horned may go for less just because of age here.

It's also hard for me to judge because I love a good brisket. Kikos don't really have the rump and brisket that I like. Those are just my personal preferences and aren't reflected on most.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think they look good. That Kiko is doing good, being as big as a 4yr old buck at 15 months.
Both are sleek and healthy looking. Things to consider when breeding Kikos or Kiko crosses, is that Kikos were not bred for looks. They were bred for performance in harsh living conditions, to gain fast, etc.
What you breed for depends on your market and your priorities


----------

